# Craziest/Neatest photo ever got on camera



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Didn't see any other past threads about this topic from the search, so I figured I'd start one. Title is pretty clear, what is the craziest, weirdest, or coolest photo you've ever gotten from one of your trail cameras? I apologize if I'm bringing up an old thread, but didn't see any in the search. If you still got the photo, feel free to post it.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

~~~~~~~ Hummmm!

I got nothing!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DD, you got nothing

hell i dont even have a game camera lol


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I ain't got a trail camera either, and I haven't got anything on a digital camera either. I'm a dud for pics because I haven't caught any action in a while, well outside the bedroom that is :razz:


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

+1 on no game camera


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> I ain't got a trail camera either, and I haven't got anything on a digital camera either. I'm a dud for pics because I haven't caught any action in a while, well outside the bedroom that is :razz:


That's ok A10 we've seen a picture of you alone.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL it is becoming evident why you could not find the thread  I am a trail camera lackie also.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, no trail camera here either. Hopefully some one will post a photo or two to look at.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Got this one though,









This was shot by my neighbor a mile north of me. The cat was in the tree by his house.









Brandi, neighbor's daughter, is an average sized 19 year old for comparison size of the hand to paw. The cat now resides in the house as a laying down mount.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

My camera hasn't been out in a few years...I really need to get it out, but I think it may not be working too well. I need to get a new one.

So these pictures are really old and none of them are exciting, but they're pictures to look at right?

Same coyote, I'm fairly certain, several days apart.




























This is one of 2 different bobcats hanging around that summer...I have a pic somewhere of the 2nd, smaller cat, running towards the right....right after dad had let it out of a trap in the early days of trapping season that year.










This is my favorite picture. I pretty much watched this fawn grow up through this camera.










Here's momma shortly after we stopped seeing the fawn in the yard with her. I had a few dozen pictures of her laying in this same spot for hours. At one point, she got up and turned to face the other direction. I have no idea what killed the fawn...cars or otherwise, but it definitely had disappeared.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, it looks like I picked the wrong crowd to talk about trail cameras with lol. I have a few "different" photos that you typically wouldn't expect.

Caught one of my neighbors one time walking around








Walked to check my camera once only to find it knocked over, I suspect this little guy had something to do with it.









Caught some youngsters brawling one night, early lesson on what women can drive you to lol









had a house cat stop by once









Then there was this ol girl who suddenly realized the camera had caught her bad side and was in disbelief


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice pics

but that one bobcat looks more like a black bear to me

sg,you guys can shoot all the animals you want with cameras

i would much rather do it with my bows and guns


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would use them if i had my own land

but leaving them on public land here is techincaly illegal

the dnr will confiscate them when they find them


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nice pics
> 
> but that one bobcat looks more like a black bear to me
> 
> ...


Mine? There should be a bear and then a bobcat pic under it...did it not load correctly?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess not cmp give it Another try.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I had posted 6 pictures originally, how many are you guys seeing?

Here's the bobcat picture I posted, plus a couple others (4 pictures in this post, in case something doesn't show up). Note the dates on the last 2, that's my brother and my baby nephew...and the grey fox that didn't particularly care for the scent of a jack russel who also "used" that same spot.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Tim....you don't know what you're missing.....it's almost as much fun patterning their movements with the cameras as it is actually hunting them.....not to mention it's nice knowing what's roaming in your neck of the woods and when it's mostlikely to be moving. Using a game cam is almost a sport all to itself.


I completely agree. That pic you posted with the buck, what is that in between its brow-tines? Is that another point?


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

That's a good deer, a real good deer. Looks pretty mature, did they age him?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not a pic but a video... this one didn't like being filmed so it spun my camera around to the back side of the tree.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are some more game camera pics posted by others to the gallery....

http://www.predatortalk.com/gallery/category/10-game-camera-photos/?view_style=large


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

There's always the ornery grand-daughter that likes to tease grandpa.....lol






​


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I did catch this guy checking out a noise out back one night...









I'm guessing he was hearing this:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Yep that's a funky tine....that's a pic from last year....he's even bigger and funkier this year. We think he's related to his guy who was roaming the property but was sadly taken last year on the property behind my brother's.


 I didn't see any drop tines on the other pic. unless I'm missing something !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

El Gato Loco said:


> Here are some more game camera pics posted by others to the gallery....
> 
> http://www.predatortalk.com/gallery/category/10-game-camera-photos/?view_style=large


Nice to see, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Craziest picture I have gotten would have to be a jaguar. Second craziest would have to be tc pictures inside lion den.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hoto:


----------

